# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Проблемма с впн в 2003

## JIAMEPKO

Существует впн сервер на вин 2003 до поры до времени все подключались все работало, но с прошлой недели начались проблемы. Одни пользователи подключаются другие нет, ошибка 721, находятся они в разных городах РФ провайдеры у всех разные. Начал грешить на блокировку пакетов ГРЕ, обзвонил всех провайдеров своего и клиентов, никто ничего не блокирует!!! И вот что потом попробовал для тех кто не подключался создал нового пользователя и он начал подключаться, но не так как раньше а к примеру 1 раз из 10, но таким способом заработал 1 из 3 пользователей. Теперь вопрос где копать и что смотретьИ просто пробовал сносить нах впн сервак и поднять заново но ничего не помогло

----------


## vadimax

Когда провайдер говорит, что он ничего не блокирует, в 100% случаев это означает: "Мы что-то тут делали, но мы нихера не понимаем что, а потому не знаем о последствиях."

Берется WireShark и проверяется истина.

В моей ситуации обрезался именно GRE.

----------


## JIAMEPKO

Ну времени не было тестить и ругаться с провайдером, поэтому мы перешли на IPSec

----------

